# Goodby Alan Thicke, passes at age 69



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just read the news that Canadian born actor Alan Thicke passed away from a heart stack while playing hockey with his youngest son in LA.
I loved the show Growing pains that he played the father. He was a very friendly person off screen and had a lot of people talking today after the news of his passing.

Rest in peace Mr Thicke and prayers to the family.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. That is sad indeed. You Canucks have share lots of great entertainers with us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wow, 2016 has not been kind to great actor's passing away RIP Alan


----------

